# Thought I'd check yinz out



## CastleNottingham (May 23, 2006)

Heard about this board a while back, and finally decided to try it out. Been around the lists and other boards for a while. Now I've got some reading and catching up to do.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome to the Street Patrick. I am sure you will have fun catching up here.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey Patrick, always nice to see a familiar face show up. Welcome to the street.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Welcome, Patrick!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome CastleNottingham to Castle Unpleasant! Enjoy your stay!


----------



## CastleNottingham (May 23, 2006)

Vlad,
You coming to the gathering this weekend?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome to Unpleasan... errr... HauntForum.com. 

The change is imminent.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome to HauntForum dot Com. This forum is haunted. Beware.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Welcome to hauntforum. I kind of miss saying welcome to the street, but I will get used to it. Someone get me a tissue.


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

CastleNottingham said:


> Heard about this board a while back, and finally decided to try it out. Been around the lists and other boards for a while. Now I've got some reading and catching up to do.


Welcome Patrick! Good to see another familiar name (but I'm meeting all kinds of other cool folks here too!).


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Yeah Pat, welcome to generically named forum.com, lol. Nope, no gathering this year. Mike B. really ticked off our women folk last year, so I'll have to wait a few more till I can suggest it again.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome, CastleNottingham!!!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Vlad said:


> Yeah Pat, welcome to generically named forum.com, lol. Nope, no gathering this year. Mike B. really ticked off our women folk last year, so I'll have to wait a few more till I can suggest it again.


should I ask?

Oh, welcome to "logo at the top of the page"


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

You just can't let it go can ya?


----------



## Michigal (Jan 3, 2006)

Do tell, Da Weiner...we're all waiting with bated breath. 

Ooops, forgot to say welcome to ya Castlenottingham.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the street, I almost missed this thread. Woah... I typed street... guess I'm just so used to it  Anyway welcome, hope u're able to learn lots!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Welcome to the s..., the u..., oh hell we have a good time even if I can't keep up with what we are called:googly:


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Greetings Patrick and welcome to the forum!


----------

